# Bad Time for Airlines, too



## PaTrainFan (Aug 20, 2021)

Lest we believe Amtrak alone has had a rough road of late, we can see that it hasn't been good for the airlines, either...









U.S. government received 4,176 complaints — and one compliment — about airline travel in June


Air travelers' complaints to the U.S. government jumped nearly 18% in June from a month earlier as flight cancellations and other disruptions rose, the DOT said.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## saxman (Aug 22, 2021)

It seems to be a perfect storm for the travel industry (if not for everything). Domestic travel is up. Airlines and Amtrak are understaffed. Amtrak's premium LD routes were shutdown during peak season. Hotels are understaffed and often sold out. Rental cars are impossible to find if not ridiculously expensive. Shortages in supply chains. Hospitals now near or at capacity. Restaurants and other service industries can't hire enough. Ah, fun times.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 7, 2021)

Philippine Airlines returns 22 long haul aircraft and suspends deliveries of 13 more as it files for bankruptcy protection.









Philippine Airlines to return 22 planes, reassures on survival


Philippine Airlines [RIC:RIC:PHL.UL] will return 22 aircraft, mostly Airbus and Boeing jets, to lessors as it pursues a financial restructuring programme to survive after the pandemic has decimated global travel, executives said on Monday.




www.reuters.com





No surprises here as I found Philippines Airlines to be among the most disappointing experiences both in the skies and on the ground.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 14, 2021)

Looks like the A380 is on its way out with some carriers retiring whole fleets while others will wait for replacements mostly comprised of A350's and B787's.

Malaysia Airlines
Thai Airways
Air France
Hi Fly
Qatar
Etihad
Lufthansa

What a difference a decade makes and I wonder who is next?

Personally I thought the A380 was rather ugly on the outside but was among the best aircraft I ever flew on the inside. Really quiet and comfortable all around.


----------



## west point (Feb 28, 2022)

United cutting more routes and Alexandria, La. That could be an extension of the NOL - Baton Rouge route on KCS>

United is cutting 17 routes and leaving one US city entirely — see the full list (msn.com)

CHI - Jackson, MS route is cut with connections from Houston. That might add some potential passengers for the CNOL?


----------



## jis (Feb 28, 2022)

The big 3 have been shrinking their regional network since way before COVID. So much so that now they are pretty much able to think of completely getting out of the sub-75 seater markets altogether.

Can you imagine what could have survived of the passenger network if the railroads could make such adjustments on an ongoing basis, even while roads were eating into their customer base?


----------



## west point (Feb 28, 2022)

That brings up a question. Did the ICC have a base amount of service that if a RR had it that any train offs above it did not require ICC train off petitions? Mainly thinking of the many seasonal trains but probably other regular trains. Also mail trains. Did there be any action for extra sections?.


----------

